# Juridicizing



## arapahoepark (Jan 23, 2013)

How does one respond to the claim that we 'juridicize' our theology too much, or make too many judicial categories, specifically in regards to justification. I know Eastern 'Christianity' has a tendency to do this to the west.


----------

